# Amish kids dont get autism!



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Why Don't the Amish Have Autistic Children? Autism is a difficult disorder to miss, as it is characterized by noticeably abnormal or impaired development in social interaction and communication and a markedly restricted array of activities and interests. And while scientific consensus claims autism has been around for millennia at generally the same prevalence, that prevalence is now considered to be one in every 166 children born in the United States. Therefore, with this devastating statistic in mind, one reporter set out to analyze the autism rates among Amish communities. Why? Because perhaps searching for autistic Amish children would reveal clues to the cause of autism ... and it did. The Clues Come TogetherSince they have been cut off for hundreds of years from American culture and scientific progress, the Amish may have had less exposure to some new factor triggering autism in the rest of population. The likely culprit: vaccines.Traveling to the heart of Pennsylvania Dutch country in search of autistic Amish children, the reporter, based on national statistics, should have found as many as 200 children with autism in the community -- instead, he found only three, the oldest age 9 or 10:The first autistic Amish child was a girl who had been brought over from China, adopted by one family only to be given up after becoming overwhelmed by her autism, and then re-adopted by an Amish Mennonite family. (China, India and Indonesia are among countries moving fast to mass-vaccination programs.) The second autistic Amish child definitely had received a vaccination and developed autism shortly thereafter. The reporter was unable to determine the vaccination status of the third child. Dangerous Effects of ThimerosalIn some vaccines, they use a mercury-based preservative called thimerosal that keeps multiple-dose vials from becoming contaminated by repeated needle sticks. After health officials became concerned about the amount of mercury infants and children were receiving through thimerosal-tainted vaccines, the toxin was phased out of U.S. vaccines starting in 1999. However, due to mislabeling and other problems, its presence is still being felt, and more and more children are suffering because of it. Washington Times April 18, 2005 Washington Times April 19, 2005--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Dr. Mercola's Commentoes anyone out there really need more evidence than this?Admittedly, this was not a placebo-controlled scientific trial but an evidence-based fact analysis that, in my mind, provides an irrefutable link to a lifestyle and, most likely, mercury-containing vaccine connection to autism.Folks, you don't have to be a medical doctor, hold advanced epidemiology degrees or teach molecular genetics to figure this one out. You don't even need a degree in rocket science. How much more obvious could it be?The link between autism and vaccines is certainly not a new idea. In fact, suggestions of this link have been in the national news for at least six years now. Just last year a study, that reviewed data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC) Vaccine Data Link, concluded that children who receive thimerosal-containing vaccinations are 27 times more likely to develop autism than children who do not. That's a 2,700 percent increase. The numbers just don't lie.Considering how important this issue is for nearly everyone you know, it might be a good one to forward to your friends and relatives. You can easily do this by using the E-mail to a friend button in the upper right hand section of this page, just under the search box. You can make a larger impact if you write them a personal message in the e-mail as to why they should seriously consider the advice -- and why they may want to subscribe to the newsletter.This most recent investigation simply provides the proverbial icing on the cake. There aren't too many other places, if any, in America where you can find large groups of children who haven't been vaccinated. The reporter found three children with autism. One child was adopted and previously vaccinated, another was one of the few Amish children who were vaccinated, and the third had an unclear vaccine history. That leaves, at most, potentially one child out of an expected 200 (from national statistics) with autism. The odds of this being mere coincidence are slim to none.At Least Change the Rules Concerning the Hepatitis B Vaccine Because of their religious beliefs, the Amish community chooses not to give their children any vaccines. Understandably, many of you may not choose such a radical approach. However, if you were to focus on just one vaccine, I would encourage you to look at the issues surrounding the hepatitis B vaccine. The multi-dose version of this vaccine, which is typically administered to newborns before they leave the hospital, still contains thimerosal. This is reprehensible, irresponsible negligence of the highest magnitude. The immature central nervous systems of these helpless newborns are particularly susceptible to toxic insults, and thimerosal, the mercury-containing preservative used in these vaccines, is one of the worst. It would be much easier to understand if the hepatitis B vaccine had some value, but most natural health experts who study this are convinced that this is nearly always an absolutely unnecessary vaccine. There are only about 5,000 people a year who develop the most serious consequence of hepatitis B infection, liver cancer. That means we are immunizing tens of millions of infants and causing brain injury that has caused an epidemic of autism to protect liver cancer in 5,000 adults. And, many of these adults have serious social problems like IV drug abuse, alcoholism and poor nutrition that seriously increases their risk for this disease.If you're a young parent weighing the pros and cons of vaccines, I strongly urge you to learn more about the toxicity of thimerosal, which, again, is still present in multi-dose hepatitis B vaccines, and nearly all the mandated flu vaccine for infants.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Autism is actually fairly easy to miss as a lot of kids who have it are not severely effected (some are) and most of the recent studies have shown that vaccines do not cause autism (I think they found the same rates in Dutch kids with or without vaccine and or with or without the mercury.http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/artic...-2004May18.html looks like the press thing on that. Of course none of these studies will change anyone in the vaccines are evil camp's mindsthe Amish are genetically isolated fromthe general population and there are a lot of things different (like they are way more likely than others to have additional digits)I'm not sure if they go though any of the same diagnostic proticols that find it in non-Amish kids??http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/sep2002/nhgri-30.htm is a different brain disorder that effects the Amish heavily, whether that and other gene issues play a role I do not know. There are several other dementia issues that seem common in Amish that are not so much in the regular population.Most of what comes up on google is the same exact Amish don't get autims thing and what I read didn't sound like a scientific survey, but it was hard to tell as it was written to be sensationalistic. Let me see if the guy actually published this in a peer reviewed place wher ethe "I looked and couldn't find one" is done with hard data/how he looked. Couldn't find it in PubMed...something that unusual should be publishable.


----------

